# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Lecture d'une carte mmoire SD

## mout551

Bonjour a tous,

Je cherche a implmenter un algorithme JPEG sur une carte FPGA. Pour ce faire je dois raliser la lecture d'une image a partir d'une carte SD. Le probleme est que je ne voit pas comment raliser cette opration en VHDL, ni comment fonctionne le principe de fichiers avec une carte SD. 

Si quelques personnes peuvent m'clairer sur ce sujet...

Merci par avance.
Mout

----------

